# كتب هندسة الحام Welding Books



## enmfg (18 يونيو 2009)

*Welding Books*​
يارب الكتب تعجبكوا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (19 يونيو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية


----------



## سدير عدنان (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الاكثر من رائع اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (24 يونيو 2009)

موقع رائع جدا
زدنا بهذه المواقع يا سيدى


----------



## عين الذيبه (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير
ورحم الله والديك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الكتب
..................


----------



## محمد شبير القريشي (16 أغسطس 2009)

انا اعمل في مجال الحديد في صناعية المظلات الحديدية الكبيرة ، لكن لا أعرف أي نوع من اللحام مطلوب في ذلك ، ارجو المساعدة ، وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## [email protected] (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا ورده على هذه الخدمه


----------



## [email protected] (30 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ محمد القريشي معاك اخوك المهندس [email protected] من العراق اختصاص هندسة ميكانيك /لحام كل عملية لحام معدنين متشابهين او مختلفين فانك تحتاج الى عدة امور منها تحديد نوع العدن وظروف العمل والامكانيات المتوفرة لديك اذا كان لديك فولاذ كما تقول فأنك تستطيع استخدام طريقة القوس الكهربائي (mmaw) وانا سعيد بمعرفتك وجاهز لاي مساعدة


----------



## zoozo (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*هندسة الحام*

كل عام وانتم بخير ومشكورين


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks wa Ramdan KareeeeeeeeeeeeM


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان نبقى على تواصل لاني ايضا مهندس ميكانيك واعمل في مجال اللحام 
وعلى العموم جزاك الله الف خير على هالموضوع وهالكتب القيمة


----------



## naiem2010 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت لو سمحت موقع اخر لأن هذا الموقع لا يعمل مع تحيلتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## مدني مان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد شبير القريشي قال:


> انا اعمل في مجال الحديد في صناعية المظلات الحديدية الكبيرة ، لكن لا أعرف أي نوع من اللحام مطلوب في ذلك ، ارجو المساعدة ، وجزاكم الله خيراً


 الستلين


----------



## مدني مان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الستلين


----------

